# Deer gun season starting on sat



## sam kegg (Jun 23, 2007)

Who would be in favor of deer gun season starting on a sat instead of Monday?


----------



## Shad Rap (Nov 10, 2010)

Definitely in favor of it starting two days earlier...not a week later....Im always able to get the time off but I know theres plenty of people who cant get time off along with kids who cant take time off from school.


----------



## M.Magis (Apr 5, 2004)

I wouldn't like it, but I have no reason not to. As it is, I haven't hunted opening day for years. But, for whatever reason I prefer it stay like it is.


----------



## billk (Feb 2, 2008)

Opening day is enough of a madhouse on public land. Saturday opener would have triple the hunters shooting at everything that moves. I've had slugs whiz by too many times as it is now.


----------



## buckeyebowman (Feb 24, 2012)

billk said:


> Opening day is enough of a madhouse on public land. Saturday opener would have triple the hunters shooting at everything that moves. I've had slugs whiz by too many times as it is now.


You have crystallized my thoughts exactly! Want to see "Hunting Related Fatalities" skyrocket? Just open the gun season on Saturday!


----------



## Shad Rap (Nov 10, 2010)

billk said:


> Opening day is enough of a madhouse on public land. Saturday opener would have triple the hunters shooting at everything that moves. I've had slugs whiz by too many times as it is now.


Thats fair enough...there definitely would be more hunters out there.


----------



## Shad Rap (Nov 10, 2010)

buckeyebowman said:


> You have crystallized my thoughts exactly! Want to see "Hunting Related Fatalities" skyrocket? Just open the gun season on Saturday!


Cmon now thats a little harsh...thered be the same amount of people in the woods as the end of the week saturday and sunday...


----------



## Gills63 (Mar 29, 2012)

What about the folks that got their deer and are done?


What was the point in making a new thread if this one is going to be just like the other one? This was supposed to be a poll thread.
P.S. I vote for leaving it the way it is. See the original thread for my reasoning. 
Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Shad Rap (Nov 10, 2010)

Gills63 said:


> What about the folks that got their deer and are done?
> 
> 
> What was the point in making a new thread if this one is going to be just like the other one? This was supposed to be a poll thread.
> ...


What do u mean?..getting your deer in bow or early muzzy season?..then why would it matter to that person when the season came in?..maybe Im not following you...and its ok to cast a vote and make a post too.


----------



## tadluvadd (Feb 19, 2012)

a lot of folks anymore dont have a 9-5 job mon.-fri.and many include sat.as part of the work week nowadays. not in favor of it for many reasons.


----------



## rrtresp28 (Sep 6, 2006)

This is only a poll. Vote yes or no


----------



## MassillonBuckeye (May 3, 2010)

I won't be hunting with slug guns but I'm with everyone else. Saturday sounds like a real bad idea.


----------



## Shad Rap (Nov 10, 2010)

I would like to also hear peoples reasons why they voted for or against it...


----------



## buckeyebowman (Feb 24, 2012)

Gills63 said:


> What about the folks that got their deer and are done?
> 
> 
> What was the point in making a new thread if this one is going to be just like the other one? This was supposed to be a poll thread.
> ...





Shad Rap said:


> What do u mean?..getting your deer in bow or early muzzy season?..then why would it matter to that person when the season came in?..maybe Im not following you...and its ok to cast a vote and make a post too.


I think, and I could be wrong, that he's referring to people who get their deer early on in the gun season. They may not necessarily be out there for the last 2 days.


----------



## Gills63 (Mar 29, 2012)

You got it buckeye. 

And I still stick with my rationale posted in the other thread. And no explained argument aganist it was provided.

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Shad Rap (Nov 10, 2010)

Gills63 said:


> You got it buckeye.
> 
> And I still stick with my rationale posted in the other thread. And no explained argument aganist it was provided.
> 
> Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


Yes u explained in the other thread which is cool...theres just some other people voting with no explanation...just like to get input on both decisions...thx.


----------



## Shad Rap (Nov 10, 2010)

buckeyebowman said:


> I think, and I could be wrong, that he's referring to people who get their deer early on in the gun season. They may not necessarily be out there for the last 2 days.


Call me stupid...but it would be bringing in the season two days early...the season would still run through the next sunday...Im confused...lol...the deer movement would stay the same, it would just be two days earlier...the middle of the week would be dead just like it is now and as u stated in your post in the other thread...there really is no '5 good days of deer movement' even as it is now...then it would pick up again when saturday and sunday the last two days of the season roll around...what takes place now on Monday mornings would just take place two days earlier...thats it...dunno.


----------



## weasel (Mar 25, 2007)

i wish it would open on saturday as it is next to impossible to get off work as they only let very few people off were i work at. i wish they would change it to saturday and not have the oct.# 2 day doe hunt . i think it will mess up bow season for alot of us. and if the odnr is so worried about getting x number of deer killed saturday opening day would help them reaching there goal just my 2 cents!


----------



## wildman (Sep 3, 2008)

I love the way it is.. It has been tradition for 50+ years.. I like the fact that I can get to camp set it up, enjoy my time scouting, relaxing, target practice, and shopping at Rocky boot... Also if I had to leave any earlier my wife would be pissed that she would miss black friday + I would have to leave the night of or after Thankgiving.. Neither I would like to do. 

If you want to hunt opening day then take off work to do it... I do, as does everyone in our deer camp. It means that much to us. We are all under the age of 40 with kid's.


----------



## Darron (Oct 17, 2006)

I take off but I would like to see it open on saturday. How is this any different than this early ml season in saturday? Most people have ml now. I am sure it will be crwded then too


----------



## 9Left (Jun 23, 2012)

wildman said:


> I love the way it is.. It has been tradition for 50+ years.. I like the fact that I can get to camp set it up, enjoy my time scouting, relaxing, target practice, and shopping at Rocky boot... Also if I had to leave any earlier my wife would be pissed that she would miss black friday + I would have to leave the night of or after Thankgiving.. Neither I would like to do.
> 
> If you want to hunt opening day then take off work to do it... I do, as does everyone in our deer camp. It means that much to us. We are all under the age of 40 with kid's.


^^^same reasoning for voting no here too..i love getting to camp on saturday morning, settin up, scouting,ysighting in the gun, cookin a good dinner, and the traditional poker game on saturday night with brothers, uncles,dad and friends, then more scouting and planning on sunday. Wouldnt change that for anything


----------



## Misdirection (Jul 16, 2012)

PA moved their opening day of bear season to Saturday and ruined the tradition of it...kinda sucks now...

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## wildman (Sep 3, 2008)

Fishlandr75 said:


> ^^^same reasoning for voting no here too..i love getting to camp on saturday morning, settin up, scouting,ysighting in the gun, cookin a good dinner, and the traditional poker game on saturday night with brothers, uncles,dad and friends, then more scouting and planning on sunday. Wouldnt change that for anything


We scout on Saterday. not to disturb them to much.. We shoot on Sunday.. By the way I also bowhunt on Saterday and Sunday. Last year I had 2 giant bucks in on me on public. One was in the 150's I needed 2 steps. A monster buck growled the 150+ off..They were rutting hard.. I needed 5 min's and 5 steps on the giant... The locals saw him to day's later. They said it was the biggest buck they had seen in years.. My point is I LOVE MONDAY AS THE START OF THE SEASON!!!! It makes for a great 6 days of hunting.

PS: If you hunt in the Nellsonville area Rocky Boot has a great Brunch on Sunday's..


----------



## Shad Rap (Nov 10, 2010)

wildman said:


> I love the way it is.. It has been tradition for 50+ years.. I like the fact that I can get to camp set it up, enjoy my time scouting, relaxing, target practice, and shopping at Rocky boot... Also if I had to leave any earlier my wife would be pissed that she would miss black friday + I would have to leave the night of or after Thankgiving.. Neither I would like to do.
> 
> If you want to hunt opening day then take off work to do it... I do, as does everyone in our deer camp. It means that much to us. We are all under the age of 40 with kid's.


I do take off work...the whole week...and have no problem doing it...but it makes more sense to open it on a saturday...how about u just hang with the fam and the wife and all that (which I have too) and show up to camp monday morning?..and by the way...plenty has changed about the season, bag limits, days to hunt, etc., over the last 50 years...I'll stick with my theory...people are just scared of change.


----------



## M.Magis (Apr 5, 2004)

Shad Rap said:


> I do take off work...the whole week...and have no problem doing it...but it makes more sense to open it on a saturday...how about u just hang with the fam and the wife and all that (which I have too) and show up to camp monday morning?..and by the way...plenty has changed about the season, bag limits, days to hunt, etc., over the last 50 years...I'll stick with my theory...people are just scared of change.


You asked for reasons, and when people gave you reasons you continue to say thats not it and tell them what they really think? Im sure youre partly right, a lot of people dont like change. But there are other valid reasons to not be in favor of the change, even if they dont make sense to you.


----------



## Shad Rap (Nov 10, 2010)

wildman said:


> We scout on Saterday. not to disturb them to much.. We shoot on Sunday.. By the way I also bowhunt on Saterday and Sunday. Last year I had 2 giant bucks in on me on public. One was in the 150's I needed 2 steps. A monster buck growled the 150+ off..They were rutting hard.. I needed 5 min's and 5 steps on the giant... The locals saw him to day's later. They said it was the biggest buck they had seen in years.. My point is I LOVE MONDAY AS THE START OF THE SEASON!!!! It makes for a great 6 days of hunting.
> 
> PS: If you hunt in the Nellsonville area Rocky Boot has a great Brunch on Sunday's..


Wow...Im speechless.


----------



## Shad Rap (Nov 10, 2010)

M.Magis said:


> You asked for reasons, and when people gave you reasons you continue to say &#8220;that&#8217;s not it&#8221; and tell them what they really think? I&#8217;m sure you&#8217;re partly right, a lot of people don&#8217;t like change. But there are other valid reasons to not be in favor of the change, even if they don&#8217;t make sense to you.


Thats not even near what I say or said...all I do is reiterate my point against theirs...Im not saying anyone is wrong at all...its just a debate.

And u even said u have no reason not to like it but u dont want it...then proceeded to say u dont even hunt on opening day???


----------



## Lundy (Apr 5, 2004)

Shad Rap,

I am sure you have noticed that the ODNR is on a deer population reduction plan. I am also sure you have noticed that it is on a very specific and targeted reduction plan of reducing the doe population to bring the buck to doe ratio closer to 1/1.

Today and for years and years the hunter success rate is around 33%. Only one in every 3 hunters kill even one deer.

Approximately 35% of the deer killed during the gun week are killed on the first day of the gun season.

If you were to start the season on a Saturday both of those percentages would most likely increase. Being that most of the hunters would have a choice of buck or doe the harvest increase could very likely work against the stated goals of the ODNR's targeted doe reduction. 

The ODNR doesn't need a higher percentage of hunters to kill a deer. If they want more deer killed they just make more tags available knowing the successful hunters will just kill more than one deer. It is very easy for them to predict harvest and utilize hunters as the management tools as structured today. They don't want to introduce uncertainty that will make it harder to predict outcomes.

If every deer hunter that purchases one deer tag today killed just one deer the harvest in Ohio would increase more than double what it is today. Think about the fact that Ohio sells more deer tags (over 600,000) in a year than there are most likely deer in the state. They model harvest based upon a long history of hunter success rate. 


I am not saying agree or support this positions, only that I know they are taken into consideration on any season change idea.

As stated there are a bunch of reasons why this isn't going to change anytime soon. For those that say it has nothing to do with harvest, is all about money, and or is just resistance to change, I say you need to broaden your very narrow understanding of the long history of deer management in Ohio


----------



## M.Magis (Apr 5, 2004)

Shad Rap said:


> Thats not even near what I say or said...all I do is reiterate my point against theirs...Im not saying anyone is wrong at all...its just a debate.
> 
> And u even said u have no reason not to like it but u dont want it...then proceeded to say u dont even hunt on opening day???


Okay, maybe Im reading more into it. Though the fact is, no amount of debate seems to change people opinions on things. I think we learn that every winter on OGF.  Ill be the first to admit that I dont like change, no argument there. Thats my reason and Im sticking to it, even if it seems silly.


----------



## Lewis (Apr 5, 2004)

I guess I have grown used to it starting on Monday ,but there are many times over the years that I wished for a Saturday start.
I worked in manufacturing for years with many hunters. Most places of business will not allow a large portion of their workforce to be off of work at the same time and have rules against it.
It is especially difficult after just having a long weekend away from work for Thanksgiving.
I have seen many hunters denied permission for opening day time off over the years.
We all know that the hunter success rate drops off dramatically after the first 2 days of gun season.


----------



## wildman (Sep 3, 2008)

Shad Rap said:


> I do take off work...the whole week...and have no problem doing it...but it makes more sense to open it on a saturday...how about u just hang with the fam and the wife and all that (which I have too) and show up to camp monday morning?..and by the way...plenty has changed about the season, bag limits, days to hunt, etc., over the last 50 years...I'll stick with my theory...people are just scared of change.


I am not scared of change.. Not in this case. IMO the best part of hunting camp is the days that we don't gun hunt. It's the Friday evening setting up camp. The two days hanging with the guys at camp. It is everything but the hunting. As I said we have hundreds of acres in SW Ohio.. Adams co. Highland Co Clermont co. Brown Co. and Hamilton co....... We go to Hocking for public land because we enjoy it. 

Change? Not a problem... 
It would suck to show up on Monday morning to hunt... I don't know how much success you have during gun but I usually kill a nice buck or several doe's every year on public land... A lot of my success comes from scouting, and bowhunting before the gun season starts... I Love Monday Opening Day's... It is what It is..

Speechless?????


----------



## wildman (Sep 3, 2008)

Last years bucks that a buddy and I shot..

Another buck on I shot on public....

Monday's start of the season allows for the pre-work needed to hunt on public or anywhere else. Keep in mind many gun hunters first steps in the woods for the year is during gun season. So to have it open before these gun-only hunters get to scout wouldn't be very helpful. Where as it is allows for the pre-work to happen. Now you have my reasoning for keeping Monday as an opening day gun..

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Shad Rap (Nov 10, 2010)

wildman said:


> Last years bucks that a buddy and I shot..
> 
> Another buck on I shot on public....
> 
> ...


I believe u wildman...I got three 140's on the wall myself along with a room full of smaller racks...the big ones are out there for sure...if you're scouting one day before u step in the woods than thats a whole nuther issue...but if thats all the time u got then thats all the time ugot I guess...my point is if the start date did change everyone would deal with it just fine and more people would get a chance to get a crack at those big bucks on the first day...Im guessing at least 55 percent of deer hunters work monday through friday...I would say 55 percent is a fair estimate but its prolly more up around 65 percent or higher...dunno...u could have your chance to scout and shoot your gun the weekend before which in return would keep a lot of people out of the woods a day or two before it opens.


----------



## Shad Rap (Nov 10, 2010)

M.Magis said:


> Okay, maybe Im reading more into it. Though the fact is, no amount of debate seems to change people opinions on things. I think we learn that every winter on OGF.  Ill be the first to admit that I dont like change, no argument there. Thats my reason and Im sticking to it, even if it seems silly.


Thats alright man...I got the itch too...I hate winter...thats fine to not want to change...


----------



## Shad Rap (Nov 10, 2010)

Lundy said:


> Shad Rap,
> 
> I am sure you have noticed that the ODNR is on a deer population reduction plan. I am also sure you have noticed that it is on a very specific and targeted reduction plan of reducing the doe population to bring the buck to doe ratio closer to 1/1.
> 
> ...


Lundy, so its all odnr based and a hunter vote wouldnt matter?..it does seem like a moot point here if the odnr is just gonna do what they want anyway...Im not questioning your knowledge as you've given about the only logical explanation so far...


----------



## Lundy (Apr 5, 2004)

Shad Rap said:


> Lundy, so its all odnr based and a hunter vote wouldnt matter?..it does seem like a moot point here if the odnr is just gonna do what they want anyway...Im not questioning your knowledge as you've given about the only logical explanation so far...


I am saying that if a majority of hunters really pushed a change in the start date that the ODNR would have to pay attention to those hunter expressed wishes and they would then need to consider season length, bag limits, etc to accommodate the change. It is not as easy as just saying "change the date"

That is also considering that you could ever get past all of the other reasons why a change would not be easy or as evidenced by the poll here, popular with hunters. Just because you or me or the guys we know feel strongly about a position it does not mean it is shared widely among all hunters. We as individual hunters are a very small part of a much bigger picture. I feel pretty safe in saying that you and a few others are very surprised by the poll results on this subject. So much in fact that you just can't accept it and seem to challenge the results

Today, a change to Saturday would not be supported by the majority of hunters and even if it was supported there is no automatic guarantee that the ODNR would ever support the change.


----------



## Shad Rap (Nov 10, 2010)

Lundy said:


> I am saying that if a majority of hunters really pushed a change in the start date that the ODNR would have to pay attention to those hunter expressed wishes and they would then need to consider season length, bag limits, etc to accommodate the change. It is not as easy as just saying "change the date"
> 
> That is also considering that you could ever get past all of the other reasons why a change would not be easy or as evidenced by the poll here, popular with hunters. Just because you or me or the guys we know feel strongly about a position it does not mean it is shared widely among all hunters. We as individual hunters are a very small part of a much bigger picture. I feel pretty safe in saying that you and a few others are very surprised by the poll results on this subject. So much in fact that you just can't accept it and seem to challenge the results
> 
> Today, a change to Saturday would not be supported by the majority of hunters and even if it was supported there is no automatic guarantee that the ODNR would ever support the change.


Im not surprised at all of the results...after all I didnt start the poll...I knew people would pull the 'tradition' and 'family time' reasons and all that which is fine...on the other hand theres thousands of hunters out there who are not on OGF also...It definitely would be hard to change as u stated...some are just voting no just to vote no too...right now 3 out of 4 people say no...all u gotta do is sway that one person and then u have a 50/50 issue...


----------



## Lundy (Apr 5, 2004)

Shad Rap said:


> some are just voting no just to vote no too...


That would lead to the conclusion that some must be voting yes just to vote yes also


----------



## Shad Rap (Nov 10, 2010)

Lundy said:


> That would lead to the conclusion that some must be voting yes just to vote yes also


No...it wouldnt...some people are voting 'no' with no reason for that vote other than just to turn it down...people who are voting yes have a certain motive...


----------



## bobk (Apr 30, 2004)

Lundy said:


> That would lead to the conclusion that some must be voting yes just to vote yes also


well said, was thinking the same thing.


----------



## Lundy (Apr 5, 2004)

Shad Rap said:


> No...it wouldnt...some people are voting 'no' with no reason for that vote other than just to turn it down...people who are voting yes have a certain motive...


That is so flawed I don't even know where to start, so I won't


----------



## M.Magis (Apr 5, 2004)

Shad Rap said:


> No...it wouldnt...some people are voting 'no' with no reason for that vote other than just to turn it down...people who are voting yes have a certain motive...


Come on now.  Thats just plain silly. Again, just because someones reasoning doesnt make sense to you, it doesnt mean people are making things up. Time to face it, the majority here doesnt agree with you.


----------



## wildman (Sep 3, 2008)

Lol.......


Magis and I agree.... WHO HOOO


----------



## M.Magis (Apr 5, 2004)

Better write it down. It doesn't happen often.


----------



## wildman (Sep 3, 2008)

I took a pic!!!:Banane36::Banane35:


----------



## Shad Rap (Nov 10, 2010)

bobk said:


> well said, was thinking the same thing.


Let me break it down for you...the people voting yes would have to consider the change that it entails in voting yes...where as some people voting no, and NOT ALL the people voting no, are voting simply to turn it down and not have to worry about the change...its been proven in this thread...maybe I should have been an attorney...lol.


----------



## Shad Rap (Nov 10, 2010)

M.Magis said:


> Come on now.  Thats just plain silly. Again, just because someones reasoning doesnt make sense to you, it doesnt mean people are making things up. Time to face it, the majority here doesnt agree with you.


Dude what the heck are u talking about...you're one of em...talk about being hypocritical...Im not saying anyone is making anything up.


----------



## Shad Rap (Nov 10, 2010)

M.Magis said:


> I wouldn't like it, but I have no reason not to. As it is, I haven't hunted opening day for years. But, for whatever reason I prefer it stay like it is.


The writing is on the wall.


----------



## bobk (Apr 30, 2004)

Shad Rap said:


> Let me break it down for you...the people voting yes would have to consider the change that it entails in voting yes...where as some people voting no, and NOT ALL the people voting no, are voting simply to turn it down and not have to worry about the change...its been proven in this thread...maybe I should have been an attorney...lol.


 No need to break it down for me I get it. People that vote yes are right and the people that vote no are wrong.
I'd stick to mind reading over being a lawyer.


----------



## Muskarp (Feb 5, 2007)

Lundy said:


> That is so flawed I don't even know where to start, so I won't


Actually people are conditioned to respond "no". What is your first reaction when you answer the phone and it's a telemarketer? "Here's my CC number." Not even close. More like "No, Thanks."


----------



## Lundy (Apr 5, 2004)

Muskarp said:


> Actually people are conditioned to respond "no". What is your first reaction when you answer the phone and it's a telemarketer? "Here's my CC number." Not even close. More like "No, Thanks."


Wow, a lot of reaching and stretching going on here


----------



## Muskarp (Feb 5, 2007)

Also, some just feel the need to be contrary. You know the one's that don't watch the video, don't care to watch the video. But feel they need to chime in and go against the grain ignorantly! You know the type.


----------



## Muskarp (Feb 5, 2007)

Lundy said:


> Wow, a lot of reaching and stretching going on here


Yeah, that's a reach. Guess I just feel off the turnip truck, hugh. Nobody ever says no when asked anything. Or at least in your fantasy world it's 50/50. I bet any salesman would love those odds.


----------



## mlayers (Aug 22, 2011)

I would love to see a Saturday starting day. As I have to work deer week as we can not have time off until Xmas. So I only get 1 1/2 hour a day to hunt thur the week. So yes lets start it on a Saturday.


----------



## Shad Rap (Nov 10, 2010)

bobk said:


> No need to break it down for me I get it. People that vote yes are right and the people that vote no are wrong.
> I'd stick to mind reading over being a lawyer.


And bobk is another one...Im not saying anyone is wrong at all...you're entitled to think whatever thoughts u want...and lawyers make more money and most of em are a$$holes just like me...


----------



## Shad Rap (Nov 10, 2010)

Lundy said:


> Wow, a lot of reaching and stretching going on here


And a lot of people voting no just to vote no too...


----------



## Shad Rap (Nov 10, 2010)

mlayers said:


> I would love to see a Saturday starting day. As I have to work deer week as we can not have time off until Xmas. So I only get 1 1/2 hour a day to hunt thur the week. So yes lets start it on a Saturday.


I feel ya brother...theres a lot more people out there like you...Im with ya.


----------



## wildman (Sep 3, 2008)

Shad Rap said:


> And bobk is another one...Im not saying anyone is wrong at all...you're entitled to think whatever thoughts u want...and lawyers make more money and most of em are a$$holes just like me...



You are very argumentive.. And by you own words you are an A$$hole...

You could be a politician... You seem to not listen to what people want by the Poll. But yet you keep trying to slam what you want and think down our throat's.. :Banane07:


----------



## Shad Rap (Nov 10, 2010)

wildman said:


> You are very argumentive.. And by you own words you are an A$$hole...
> 
> You could be a politician... You seem to not listen to what people want by the Poll. But yet you keep trying to slam what you want and think down our throat's.. :Banane07:


Im not arguing with anyone...I dont get up-tight...slam what I think down others throats?..not me either...it doesnt matter what my thoughts are...this has been a very interseting thread on both sides...I think if the majority of hunters in ohio were voting on this that it would be a lot closer than what any of us think...and I just figured I'd call myself an a$$ before anyone else did......Im just tryin to be a little more rational with the hunting group as a whole...not only looking out for myself but also the fellow hunters who cant get out the first day...I dont care what the odnr wants or what previous polls or votes turned out to be...they are easily skewed by people who really dont care when the results really wouldnt affect them in the slightest...its been proven in this thread and thats just with some people that have opened their mouth...


----------



## M.Magis (Apr 5, 2004)

Can you explain how you think people &#8220;skewed&#8221; the poll? You seem to be getting more and more rude with every post. So your opinion is different than the majority here. Big deal, time to move on.


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

Shad Rap said:


> some are just voting no just to vote no too...right now 3 out of 4 people say no...all u gotta do is sway that one person and then u have a 50/50 issue...


well i voted no because i like it how it is, not to "just vote no" im suprised how agressive youve become over an issue that you have no control over.


----------



## JimmyZ (May 18, 2004)

I was a little surprised by the poll. 

It'd be interesting to have the data on hunter age and work status. You figure how many people hit the woods opening day on a Monday. A lot. Have to think they're not all kids without jobs or retiree s . Guys somehow find a way to get off work. I just can't. But I also get 6 weeks vacation a year, if I only got one or two I doubt I would waste it on deer hunting. (Even though I "waste" 3 every year duck hunting.  )


----------



## Shad Rap (Nov 10, 2010)

ezbite said:


> well i voted no because i like it how it is, not to "just vote no" im suprised how agressive youve become over an issue that you have no control over.


O yeah...Im real aggressive there bud...and we do have control over it...dont be so narrow minded...its funny how many people are just out for themselves.


----------



## Shad Rap (Nov 10, 2010)

M.Magis said:


> Can you explain how you think people &#8220;skewed&#8221; the poll? You seem to be getting more and more rude with every post. So your opinion is different than the majority here. Big deal, time to move on.


Its time for you to move on...lol...Im not being rude at all...really u dont even pertain to this...

Let me explain it to you AGAIN...you stated earlier that you have no reason to not like it and didnt even really care one way or another...you also threw in that u dont even hunt opening day...but yet u still voted against it!..some people who voted against it at least had reasons to not be for it or at least hunted opening day!..u on the other hand 'skewed' the poll...If I was you I wouldnt of voted...Its no big deal its just a vote but throwing a 'no' out there for no reason and then blatantly saying the stuff u did really made u look bad...take it how u want Im just speaking the truth...


----------



## M.Magis (Apr 5, 2004)

Shad Rap said:


> Its time for you to move on...lol...Im not being rude at all...really u dont even pertain to this...
> 
> Let me explain it to you AGAIN...you stated earlier that you have no reason to not like it and didnt even really care one way or another...you also threw in that u dont even hunt opening day...but yet u still voted against it!..some people who voted against it at least had reasons to not be for it or at least hunted opening day!..u on the other hand 'skewed' the poll...If I was you I wouldnt of voted...Its no big deal its just a vote but throwing a 'no' out there for no reason and then blatantly saying the stuff u did really made u look bad...take it how u want Im just speaking the truth...


I already told you more than once that I voted no because I like it the way it is. You dont need to like my reason, but you need to get over it. Its odd that because I havent felt like taking vacation for opening day the last few years, you think that my vote doesnt count? Youre starting to act like my 4 year old. He only accepts his point of view too, but again, *hes 4.*


----------



## Mushijobah (May 4, 2004)

Majority rules. NO! Why? Because!


----------



## bobk (Apr 30, 2004)

Mushijobah said:


> Majority rules. NO! Why? Because!


LMAO, Good one Kyle.


----------



## bobk (Apr 30, 2004)

Shad Rap said:


> And bobk is another one...


Another one? Care to explain that comment?


----------



## Lundy (Apr 5, 2004)

bobk said:


> Another one? Care to explain that comment?


I think he is expressing his belief that you, like M. Magis, are just not very agreeable people and............ *WRONG!*


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

Lundy said:


> I think he is expressing his belief that you, like M. Magis, are just not very agreeable people and............ *WRONG!*


I can see that.lol.


----------



## I Fish (Sep 24, 2008)

Lundy, I haven't read all of the replies here, but just wondered something. Do you think if season came in on Saturday, there would be more hunters afield, or less?

On edit: OK scratch that, well no, please answer the question, it's just I'm catching up on reading, as long as I have time. Got another question though. You said: _"It is very easy for them to predict harvest and utilize hunters as the management tools as structured today. They don't want to introduce uncertainty that will make it harder to predict outcomes."
_ Alrighty then. Why is it again they are changing the bag limits AND seasons? And again, why are they removing the opportunity for the elite 1%ers to get more than 4 deer? Remember, as you knowingly state, the DNR's on the "herd reduction" plan. If it's all so "predictable" why did they change it, again? Hmm, the "earn a buck" program started to make sense yet?

Point blank Lundy, do you work for ODNR or an "outfitter"? You seemingly take a very pro-state stance. I'm just sayin......

Besides all of that, we, as the fishermen we are should be wanting a Saturday start date, as that would mean we wouldn't have to burn vacation time , that really could be used earlier or later, as fishing time instead. i mean, duh, this is a fishing forum first. Right Lundy? Where are your hearts? I'd rather be Sauger fishing come the first Monday after Thanksgiving, especially knowing I've got my venisons(yep, plural) on ice. I've been known to fish Tuesday and Wednsday anyway. And so, with that, 
Good luck!


----------



## Lundy (Apr 5, 2004)

I Fish said:


> Lundy, I haven't read all of the replies here, but just wondered something. Do you think if season came in on Saturday, there would be more hunters afield, or less? *"MORE"*
> On edit: OK scratch that, well no, please answer the question, it's just I'm catching up on reading, as long as I have time. Got another question though. You said: _"It is very easy for them to predict harvest and utilize hunters as the management tools as structured today. They don't want to introduce uncertainty that will make it harder to predict outcomes."
> _ Alrighty then. Why is it again they are changing the bag limits AND seasons? And again, why are they removing the opportunity for the elite 1%ers to get more than 4 deer? Remember, as you knowingly state, the DNR's on the "herd reduction" plan. If it's all so "predictable" why did they change it, again? Hmm, the "earn a buck" program started to make sense yet?"*No"*
> 
> ...


Reflecting back, I guess when we started Ohio Game Fishing we should have created Ohio Game fishing and Hunting so opinions expressed here about hunting could have at least some level of credence. Too late to fix that. How about we just make the hunting forums a smaller font than the fishing forums to denote importance and relevance, do you think that might help?

If I am ever uncertain in the future about my opinion on a subject I will try to contact you so you can tell me what my opinion should be.

I've stated numerous times why I believe the season and bag limits are taking place, you have responded in at least one of those threads, do a search. PM me if you need some explanation. My bad, I may not have done a very good job of conveying my thoughts well enough for you to fully understand it.


I don't work for the state or an outfitter. Really tough for some to get their head around someone having a differing opinion without having a hidden agenda, it seems?

Thanks


----------



## reo (May 22, 2004)

I would rather bow hunt than gun hunt, I do both but would rather bow hunt, and as such I am not in favor of the gun season starting on the Saturday after Thanksgiving as that is my last weekend to bow hunt before gun season. I know I could hunt with the bow in gun season but the best part of bow hunting for me is the solitude. However, the reason I voted at all was the total lack of acceptance by some here that others could have well thought out opinions that are different than theirs. Therefore I voted NO!


----------



## I Fish (Sep 24, 2008)

Hey, I was just curious. I didn't mean to offend, I'm just pointing out that it seems anybodies opinion that goes against the DNR, you're right there to support the DNR. No need to ask me for your opinion, I'm just trying to understand why you're so quick to defend DNR. As it appears to me, and a lot of others (even within their own community) anymore, almost anything DNR does is about their bottom line, and less about the sportsmen and women and wildlife. I'm not naming them, or their current or former positions, as I know their true opinions don't set well with their few, if any, superiors, and much less, the public. I'm telling you, for the good of all sportsmen and women, that we need to take a suspicious eye toward them. The accountants are running the show, and have been for some time. Does that ever go well? I can give example after example, where, with DNR spin, we see a positive, when, in reality it's nothing more than revenue. Consider the new "trophy fee" for poached deer. If I, as a landowner, have a huge buck poached from my or surrounding property, and the state catches/prosecutes/fines the offender, do we as a landowners get a new genetically similar buck turned loose? No, but that's what the state got paid for. If somebody is fined for overbagging fish, and pays restitution, does the state replace the lost fish? Again, no, but we all swallow it as a plus, because the criminal get a bigger fine. And on, and on, and on.

Also, I was pointing out your opinions stated contradict themselves. You claim the DNR's on a herd reduction plan. I counter that with the fact they've lowered limits and shortened/altered gun seasons. As to a Saturday opener, you claim they have a good model of predicted outcomes, using hunters as a tool, with the current seasons/start dates. I counter that with they ARE changing the seasons. If it was about predictability, what genius/fortune teller do they have that told them the outcome of eliminating the 2 day either sex gun season, and replacing it with a does and muzzleloaders only season in October? 

I'm sorry to offend. I'm just trying to understand.


----------



## britton1989 (Feb 14, 2010)

Leave the way it is

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## bobk (Apr 30, 2004)

Lundy said:


> I think he is expressing his belief that you, like M. Magis, are just not very agreeable people and............ *WRONG!*


I think you are right Lundy. Last night my wife ask if I would hang some new pictures and I said no. She relpied WRONG answer. I've been wrong all week.


----------



## Lundy (Apr 5, 2004)

I Fish said:


> Also, I was pointing out your opinions stated contradict themselves. You claim the DNR's on a herd reduction plan. I counter that with the fact they've lowered limits and shortened/altered gun seasons.


I support and state my opinions, which are only my opinions, based upon my personal beliefs. If they happen to SEEM to support a position of the ODNR it is mere happenstance. I do NOT personally agree with many of the changes that are proposed currently or much of the management plan currently in place.

AGAIN, unlike some, I do NOT believe, and have not ever expressed a belief, that the new set of proposals are being offered to reduce harvest. In addition, no one can offer any data associated with these new proposals *from the ODNR *that expresses a desire to reduce the overall harvest. In fact quite to the contrary,* their stated position *is one of continued reduction to achieve state and county population goals. 

If you look at available harvest data from the ODNR, hunter success ratio's, deer harvest per hunter it is very easy to reach a conclusion that the reduced bag limits will not have any significant statistical impact on harvest, I am pretty sure of this and I'm pretty confident the ODNR is also.

Starting today there is a limit of purchasing 4 cases of beer, instead of 6at a time, will the store sell less beer?
http://www.dnr.state.oh.us/Home/Hun...wmanydeerhunterstake/tabid/23949/Default.aspx

We'll know next year at the conclusion of the 2 day doe, youth and the regular gun what impact, if any, has taken place with the changes. Until then it is just opinions and conjecture from everyone including me.

Have a good weekend


----------



## Shad Rap (Nov 10, 2010)

M.Magis said:


> I already told you more than once that I voted no because I like it the way it is. You don&#8217;t need to like my reason, but you need to get over it. It&#8217;s odd that because I haven&#8217;t felt like taking vacation for opening day the last few years, you think that my vote doesn&#8217;t count? You&#8217;re starting to act like my 4 year old. He only accepts his point of view too, but again, *he&#8217;s 4.*


Awww...thats cute...u have a 4 year old...glad those days are over for me...I still love your reasoning...thing is...u have no reason.


----------



## Shad Rap (Nov 10, 2010)

Mushijobah said:


> Majority rules. NO! Why? Because!


Lol...exactly the mentality here...good one.


----------



## Shad Rap (Nov 10, 2010)

bobk said:


> Another one? Care to explain that comment?


Yeah I'll get back to ya on that.


----------



## Shad Rap (Nov 10, 2010)

Lundy said:


> I support and state my opinions, which are only my opinions, based upon my personal beliefs. If they happen to SEEM to support a position of the ODNR it is mere happenstance. I do NOT personally agree with many of the changes that are proposed currently or much of the management plan currently in place.
> 
> AGAIN, unlike some, I do NOT believe, and have not ever expressed a belief, that the new set of proposals are being offered to reduce harvest. In addition, no one can offer any data associated with these new proposals *from the ODNR *that expresses a desire to reduce the overall harvest. In fact quite to the contrary,* their stated position *is one of continued reduction to achieve state and county population goals.
> 
> ...


All we have to do is come together and the dnr will listen...its been proven...if we get vocal enough it'll happen...u can look at all this analytical bs u want...


----------



## Lundy (Apr 5, 2004)

Shad Rap said:


> All we have to do is come together and the dnr will listen...its been proven...if we get vocal enough it'll happen...u can look at all this analytical bs u want...


Come together on what?

And your right (of course), why should anyone look at historical data and facts to help draw a conclusion, facts always seem to get in the way of good opinion

I've had enough of this one for a while. I think I'm going to go and see if I can teach my old dog a new trick. I still believe


----------



## Muskarp (Feb 5, 2007)

Lundy said:


> Reflecting back, I guess when we started Ohio Game Fishing we should have created Ohio Game fishing and Hunting so opinions expressed here about hunting could have at least some level of credence. Too late to fix that. How about we just make the hunting forums a smaller font than the fishing forums to denote importance and relevance, do you think that might help?


Maybe you should have made the fishing reports smaller as well. Since, there are actually very, very few of those on this site as well.


----------



## Lundy (Apr 5, 2004)

Muskarp said:


> Maybe you should have made the fishing reports smaller as well. Since, there are actually very, very few of those on this site as well.


Well it is still the winter time but I can sure appreciate and understand what drives you to that observation and you posting about it. My kids are all grown now but I still remember.

Thanks for the input.


----------



## Muskarp (Feb 5, 2007)

Lundy said:


> Well it is still the winter time but I can sure appreciate and understand what drives you to that observation and you posting about it. My kids are all grown now but I still remember.
> 
> Thanks for the input.


Wow! You really need to push yourself away from the computer and get out once in a while. I've posted two comments in the last two days and you sent your rebuttal in less than ten minutes. Sorry this site is all you have in life!


----------



## Lundy (Apr 5, 2004)

Sorry my responses to you take so long, I am especially late on this one. I will try and keep all future responses to you within *your response *time to me of 3-4 minutes.

This is really silly, you know that.


----------



## Muskarp (Feb 5, 2007)

Sorry that one slipped by you as well. 

I'm referring to your quick response time. Normally one would not expect to see replies for hours. However, in your case. It seems you heard the ping of a new post the second it happened and immediately typed your reply. Twice in two days.

Just now, as you were stuck here with nothing else to do. I stepped away and reorganized some baits from their ice fishing boxes back into their summertime boxes.


----------



## Lundy (Apr 5, 2004)

Muskarp said:


> Sorry that one slipped by you as well.
> 
> I'm referring to your quick response time. Normally one would not expect to see replies for hours. However, in your case. It seems you heard the ping of a new post the second it happened and immediately typed your reply. Twice in two days.
> 
> .


What slipped by who? Yes, hello, anybody there?

I was watching this time and almost responded as quickly as you. I didn't get any ice fishing stuff out of storage this year sadly


----------



## Shad Rap (Nov 10, 2010)

Lundy said:


> Come together on what?
> 
> And your right (of course), why should anyone look at historical data and facts to help draw a conclusion, facts always seem to get in the way of good opinion
> 
> I've had enough of this one for a while. I think I'm going to go and see if I can teach my old dog a new trick. I still believe


Keep drinkin the kool aid Lundy...come together on what?..you dont have a clue...historical data...lmao...its just that...historical...have fun playin with your dog...and I dont feel the need to put a smiley face after every post...its pretty freakin neat though...I like it.


----------



## fakebait (Jun 18, 2006)

We all have our own reasons for yes and no. they will be based on our own wants and needs and will not be changed for which you all have the right. I vote for a Saturday because of work reasons and now they want to take away the extra bonus weekend which leaves me only two days at the end of the week which I may as well not waste my money on a tag. It should be based on equal opportunity for all not just a segment that has been fortunate to get time off. As life has always shown there is no fairness so I'll give up gun and spend more time on Bow.


----------



## I Fish (Sep 24, 2008)

fakebait said:


> so I'll give up gun and spend more time on Bow.


hmm, there goes another. See what I meant about hindering guns, Lundy? Oh, but I'm sure I'm not seeing the big picture. Hey, if dnr wants a herd reduction, let us use guns for a month and a half. Of all the baits I'm throwing out there, you want to bite on DNR's BS herd "reduction" bla, bla, bla.

I still say, from a fishermans standpoint, we should want our vacation time for fishing. How about they make a season on bass and walleye? Make it so you can only troll for a week and 6 days, but 6 of those days you have to row. You can still fish for them the other 4 months, but, no live bait, and again, you have to row. Sounds good, huh? Yea, a little like an Ohio gun hunters dream, or wait, bad dream. Welcome to Ohio's laws. Kinda like sayin we can use braided line, but only on fly rods.


----------



## Northern Reb (Jan 3, 2012)

My vote was to keep it the way it is starting on Monday. As others have said, the hunting pressure is bad enough as it is on Monday, but if you opened on Sat I believe it would be even worse.


----------



## supercanoe (Jun 12, 2006)

Can I vote for neither. I choose option 3-close gun season altogether. I'm a bowhunter and don't appreciate all of the gun hunters out there rousting deer in the middle of bow season.


----------



## rizzman (Oct 25, 2007)

supercanoe said:


> Can I vote for neither. I choose option 3-close gun season altogether. I'm a bowhunter and don't appreciate all of the gun hunters out there rousting deer in the middle of bow season.


 We get 4 months to arrow a deer, if you cant get it done in that time period you may want to find a new hobby....


----------



## 32bit.flannel (Jul 26, 2010)

It would ruin our deer camp tradition! We get to camp on Friday night, partake heavily in comradery, catching up with hunting buddies, spend Saturday splitting firewood or fixing up the camp, and again more comradery, listen to football on Sunday and get excited for Monday. To start gun season on Saturday would toss our deer camp rituals completely off kilter.

It's not just about culling the herd or kicking up the deer...deer hunting is supposed to be about more than just hunting. For some of us we grew up with it being part of tradition just like visiting grandma on Christmas eve or waiting for some magical rabbit to bring us candy in the spring. It is the one tradition that grown men look forward to just as much as kids to Santa....DON'T MESS WITH MY SANTA!


----------



## sam kegg (Jun 23, 2007)

well i can certainly see both sides here good discussion guys! whenever the season starts i wish you all the best of luck and safe keeping im just thankful i can hunt,,,,,,,,


----------



## wildman (Sep 3, 2008)

32bit.flannel said:


> It would ruin our deer camp tradition! We get to camp on Friday night, partake heavily in comradery, catching up with hunting buddies, spend Saturday splitting firewood or fixing up the camp, and again more comradery, listen to football on Sunday and get excited for Monday. To start gun season on Saturday would toss our deer camp rituals completely off kilter.
> 
> It's not just about culling the herd or kicking up the deer...deer hunting is supposed to be about more than just hunting. For some of us we grew up with it being part of tradition just like visiting grandma on Christmas eve or waiting for some magical rabbit to bring us candy in the spring. It is the one tradition that grown men look forward to just as much as kids to Santa....DON'T MESS WITH MY SANTA!


I feel the same way..... Others just can't grasp the concept of any of the above.. Either selfish or friendless I am sure they fit somewhere.


----------



## ZMAN448 (Mar 17, 2013)

I agree..keep it the way it is.


----------



## I Fish (Sep 24, 2008)

wildman said:


> I feel the same way..... Others just can't grasp the concept of any of the above.. Either selfish or friendless I am sure they fit somewhere.


Hey, who's being selfish here? The guy that has to work all week to keep his family in clothes and food, and just wants to be able to hunt opening day, or the guys that get that week, or any other off, and would rather partake heavily in "comradery" than worry about the working stiffs getting to hunt? It's called deer season, not go hang with your buds season. That's what the other 51 weekends a year are for.

I guess I'm bothered by the fact of how many of you guys think your "traditional" guys weekend glorified tailgate party is more important than the tradition of hunting. As opposed to sympathize, you act like your right to party has been threatened. Hey, I guess without deer season, you could party all week. It could be the traditional deer season rememberance camp. That sounds dumb now, but look at where the hunting tradition has gone in the last 20 years. I shudder to think of what will be left 30 years from now. Look at what's happened to trapping. It might be like "hey, remember when we used to hunt deer with shotguns?" Not much hinderance to the partying tradition though.

And, almost all of my friends hunt or fish, or, both. So, as anyone who knows me will tell you, I'm neither friendless or selfish, or between. Good luck!


----------



## tadluvadd (Feb 19, 2012)

Muskarp said:


> Actually people are conditioned to respond "no". What is your first reaction when you answer the phone and it's a telemarketer? "Here's my CC number." Not even close. More like "No, Thanks."


or---my wife when i peel back the covers at night.


----------



## M.Magis (Apr 5, 2004)

Man, this one just won't die.


----------



## buckeyebowman (Feb 24, 2012)

I Fish said:


> Hey, who's being selfish here? The guy that has to work all week to keep his family in clothes and food, and just wants to be able to hunt opening day, or the guys that get that week, or any other off, and would rather partake heavily in "comradery" than worry about the working stiffs getting to hunt? It's called deer season, not go hang with your buds season. That's what the other 51 weekends a year are for.
> 
> I guess I'm bothered by the fact of how many of you guys think your "traditional" guys weekend glorified tailgate party
> is more important than the tradition of hunting. As opposed to sympathize, you act like your right to party has been threatened. Hey, I guess without deer season, you could party all week. It could be the traditional deer season rememberance camp. That sounds dumb now, but look at where the hunting tradition has gone in the last 20 years. I shudder to think of what will be left 30 years from now. Look at what's happened to trapping. It might be like "hey, remember when we used to hunt deer with shotguns?" Not much hinderance to the partying tradition though.
> And, almost all of my friends hunt or fish, or, both. So, as anyone who knows me will tell you, I'm neither friendless or selfish, or between. Good luck!


Your comments might have been persuasive, but you kind of went over the cliff. First of all you attempt to contrast a "traditional" glorified tailgate party, with the tradition of hunting. Don't you realize that for many people they are one and the same? We used to call it "deer camp"! It's been my privilege to participate in a few of these over the years. Camps where 3 generations of a family would be represented. Camps where some of the older guys whose legs were too shot, whose backs were too bad, or whose eyesight was too faded to hunt, came out anyway because they enjoyed the company. One older gent came out simply to be the camp cook. What a Godsend he was! It didn't matter how cold it was, or what time you decided to drag yourself out of the woods, there would be a pot of stew, goulash, or chili simmering on the stove so you could get something hot in your belly and head back out.

Then you ask where the hunting tradition has gone in the past 20 years. Has the "traditional" opening day of hunting season, whether PA. or Ohio changed in that time? No. Deer gun season has started on Monday since I can remember, including that deer camp I referenced above. So, I guess the "working stiffs" were shut out then as well. So, what has changed? As far as trapping goes, we should all know very well what happened to trapping. The anti-fur movement is what happened! That has changed. As has the increased urbanization of America, the "anti animal cruelty" movement, or perhaps I should say the perversion of the anti-cruelty movement, the vegetarian movement, vegan movement, and last, and certainly not least, the anti-hunting movement. 

I, too, shudder to think what will be left 30 years from now, although I'm pretty certain it won't be me. Not just the continuation of the deer gun season, but gun ownership itself! What is needed is recruitment, recruitment, and more recruitment! I don't care what population you are talking about, whether it be fish in a lake, animals in a forest, or hunters. Without recruitment the population withers and dies. 

BELIEVE ME! DEER GUN SEASON STARTING ON MONDAY IS THE LEAST OF OUR PROBLEMS!!


----------



## I Fish (Sep 24, 2008)

buckeyebowman said:


> I, too, shudder to think what will be left 30 years from now, although I'm pretty certain it won't be me. Not just the continuation of the deer gun season, but gun ownership itself! What is needed is recruitment, recruitment, and more recruitment! I don't care what population you are talking about, whether it be fish in a lake, animals in a forest, or hunters. Without recruitment the population withers and dies.
> 
> BELIEVE ME! DEER GUN SEASON STARTING ON MONDAY IS THE LEAST OF OUR PROBLEMS!!


Well, you got most of my point then. A Saturday opener would provide more opportunity to hunt, thereby increasing the likelihood of more participation. Not only are the working guys shut out now, so to are school aged children. There's nothing that says you couldn't carry the same traditions, it would just be easier for more to participate. 

I made the reference to trapping, as that since it's participation was quickly diminished by low fur prices, trapping as a sport has never recovered. Sons and daughters were/are not being taught the art, and so, it's dying. How many kids do you know that own traps? Sound familiar? It's the same thing that's happening to hunting, just faster. 

If it were to change to Saturday, 5 years from now, would it be a different tradition? Your right. A Monday opener is a fairly small problem, but, small problems add up. Why not do something to encourage people, as opposed to make it harder? From the looks of the poll, it might mean a 30%+/- boost.


----------



## tadluvadd (Feb 19, 2012)

I Fish said:


> Well, you got most of my point then. A Saturday opener would provide more opportunity to hunt, thereby increasing the likelihood of more participation. Not only are the working guys shut out now, so to are school aged children. There's nothing that says you couldn't carry the same traditions, it would just be easier for more to participate.
> 
> I made the reference to trapping, as that since it's participation was quickly diminished by low fur prices, trapping as a sport has never recovered. Sons and daughters were/are not being taught the art, and so, it's dying. How many kids do you know that own traps? Sound familiar? It's the same thing that's happening to hunting, just faster.
> 
> If it were to change to Saturday, 5 years from now, would it be a different tradition? Your right. A Monday opener is a fairly small problem, but, small problems add up. Why not do something to encourage people, as opposed to make it harder? From the looks of the poll, it might mean a 30%+/- boost.


 I told myself i wasent going to post on this thread anymore but....schools in knox county where i live,close for opening monday.and actually statistics show,there are more youth hunters now then in recent past.if its all about the children, as it stands now,there is a youth gun hunt ON THE WEEKEND.


----------



## I Fish (Sep 24, 2008)

tadluvadd said:


> I told myself i wasent going to post on this thread anymore but....schools in knox county where i live,close for opening monday.and actually statistics show,there are more youth hunters now then in recent past.if its all about the children, as it stands now,there is a youth gun hunt ON THE WEEKEND.


Sure, but not all schools. Several others were that way too, but are not anymore. Furthermore, who has more seniority? The young guy or the old? When that kid turns 18, there's a good chance they're not hunting Monday. So, odds are, they'll end up hunting with a bow.


----------



## Lundy (Apr 5, 2004)

The proposed deer gun hunting days next year total 15 for a young hunter, 8 of those days are Saturday or Sunday.

Everyone else has 13 days proposed, 6 of those days are weekend days. 

My school never closed for the first day of deer gun season yet I always hunted the first day when in school. My work never closed or told me to take off of work but I was able to hunt most of the first days of gun season, even early in my working life.

If someone values hunting the first day they will find a way to make it happen, if they don't they won't.


----------



## wildman (Sep 3, 2008)

Lundy said:


> The proposed deer gun hunting days next year total 15 for a young hunter, 8 of those days are Saturday or Sunday.
> 
> Everyone else has 13 days proposed, 6 of those days are weekend days.
> 
> ...




Well put....


----------



## dmgonfishin55 (Jan 8, 2009)

Word Lundy, comes down to how bad you want it. Agree 100%, some may have more flexible schedules the. Others, but where there's a will there's a way.


----------

